# Calefactor de pared queda girando el ventilador en standby.



## Druchi (Jul 16, 2021)

Buenos días! 
Llevo unos años con éste problema pero por pereza lo he ido dejando pasar hasta ahora. Tengo en el baño un calefactor de pared, que funciona correctamente pero a la hora de apagarlo, desde el mando o desde el botón, el ventilador queda girando a muy bajas revoluciones y no se para nunca. El aparato tiene dos placas, y el problema debe estar en la de alimentación porque la otra si se la desconecto sigue igual. He comprobado el condensador de arranque, y me da un valor correcto. He comprobado también los dos relés que se ven en la foto, y también están correctos. Por último he comprobado el transistor que se ve al lado de los relés (un Z0607) y también está correcto. 
Ya no se por dónde tirar, es como si una vez apagado le siguiese entrando algo de corriente al motor del ventilador y no se por dónde le puede venir 
Si alguien tiene alguna idea... adjunto fotos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2021)

Buenas D. Druchi. 😊
Veo que al motor va un cable amarillo, que procede del condensador que a su vez va al faston "fan" de la placa.
El (o demás) cable ¿donde va conectado?
¿Has revisado que no se haya quedado pegado el relé? ¿O que no termine de cortar del todo?
Habría que revisar que, por ejemplo, no haya un condensador u otro componente en paralelo al relé, con fugas.

¿Has buscado información en la Red, con el modelo y marca?


----------



## Druchi (Jul 16, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas D. Druchi. 😊
> Veo que al motor va un cable amarillo, que procede del condensador que a su vez va al faston "fan" de la placa.
> El (o demás) cable ¿donde va conectado?
> ¿Has revisado que no se haya quedado pegado el relé? ¿O que no termine de cortar del todo?
> ...



Sr. Pinchavalvulas! Me alegra ver que sigues por aquí 

Del motor salen 3 cables:
- Cable amarillo, que va al condensador.
- Cable azul claro, que va a la regleta de alimentación directamente, donde está también conectado un cable rojo.
- Cable rojo, que se junta con el cable que va al otro lado del condensador y a la conexión "FAN".

Los relés los he sacado fuera de la placa para probarlos, y cortan bien cuando no hay corriente.

Poca cosa más tiene la placa, condensadores me quedarían los cerámicos y los electrolíticos, que a simple vista se ven bien, pero bueno podría comprobarlos también. Podría ser la causa?

He buscado marca y modelo en internet y nada..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2021)

Habría que analizar todo y ver cómo funciona el circuito de alimentación del motor. 
¿Has medido tensiones? 
Q1 ¿qué nomenclatura tiene?


----------



## Druchi (Jul 16, 2021)

Q1 es un Z0607 MA
No he medido tensiones, como una vez encendido funciona correctamente he pensado que no iría por ahí el problema.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2021)

Sí, claro pero se supone que al apagarse no debería de haber tensión en el motor y estaría bien saber por donde "se cuela" esa tensión.


Druchi dijo:


> Q1 es un Z0607 MA


Ya me parecía que un transistor no podía "comandar" un motor, es un triac de 0,8A. A veces en las placas vienen marcados como "Q" los triac y tiristores. 
Habría que comprobar bien el triac o si el circuito de disparo no está bien.


----------



## Druchi (Jul 16, 2021)

Vale, pues el triac lo saqué ayer y comprobé con el multímetro, entre las patas A1 y G no hay continuidad, y entre A1 y A2 en escala de ohmios me daba, si mal no recuerdo, algo más de 0,400, que creo que es correcto. No se si hay que realizarle mas pruebas.
Cómo compruebo el circuito de disparo?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2021)

Tendrás que ver a donde va el gate y si es a través de relé, igualmente a ver donde van los contactos del relé.
Parece que gate va a R2 y esta a la placa de control.


----------



## analogico (Jul 16, 2021)

es muy probable que ese triac este dañado
si puede cámbielo


----------



## Arcangel (Jul 16, 2021)

Esa placa tiene micro ? cambia el triac y sigue problema es el micro; los rele son para la resistencias.


----------



## analogico (Jul 16, 2021)

Arcangel dijo:


> Esa placa tiene micro ? cambia el triac y sigue problema es el micro; los rele son para la resistencias.


si tiene mando
tiene micro
el micro al parecer esta en la otra placa 
siguiendo el Con1

pero el triac
no esta conectado directamente al micro o al menos no debería
sigue la pata del G para ver a que esta conectado


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2021)

.


No se olviden que ese tipo de calefactores cuando los apagamos el ventilador queda funcionando por 2 ó 3 minutos más para bajar la temperatura del elemento calefactor por cuestiones de seguridad



Salu2.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2021)

Yo diría que del cable azúl del conector CON1 va a la resistencia R2 y esta va a la patilla central (gate) del Q1. 
A2 va conectado al condensador de 1uF que va al motor y la pista de A1 queda por debajo de los relés y no se ve a donde va.

 



@Druchi comenta que desconectando la placa de control (del micro) el motor sigue girando.


Druchi dijo:


> El aparato tiene dos placas, y el problema debe estar en la de alimentación porque la otra si se la desconecto sigue igual.





Druchi dijo:


> Vale, pues el triac lo saqué ayer y comprobé con el multímetro, entre las patas A1 y G no hay continuidad, y *entre A1 y A2 en escala de ohmios me daba, si mal no recuerdo, algo más de 0,400, que creo que es correcto. No se si hay que realizarle mas pruebas.*
> Cómo compruebo el circuito de disparo?


Esos 400 ¿los daba en los dos sentidos?
Los únicos condensadores que hay en la placa son los filtros del regulador de 5V (imagino). Ningún otro que por fugas pudiera estar pasando corriente al motor.

Sin ver el lado de las pistas de la placa es complicado, pero deduzco que la única posibilidad es que el triac tenga fugas como indicó @analogico.
Analizando las fotos todo el control, de triac y relés se hace a través de la placa de control.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2021)

Druchi dijo:


> Vale, pues el triac lo saqué ayer y comprobé con el multímetro, entre las patas A1 y G no hay continuidad, y entre A1 y A2 en escala de ohmios me daba, si mal no recuerdo, algo más de 0,400, que creo que es correcto. No se si hay que realizarle mas pruebas.
> Cómo compruebo el circuito de disparo?


Algo está midiendo mal, entre A1 y A2 *NO *debe haber continuidad (Baja resistencia) en ninguno de los sentidos posibles.
Revisa no haber confundido Gate


----------



## Druchi (Jul 17, 2021)

Voy leyendo las respuestas y probando poco a poco, ahora voy comentando. 
Adjunto fotos de la placa quitada, parte delantera y trasera donde se ve todo mejor.
El motor sigue girando aun desconectando la otra placa.
Voy a sacar otra vez el triac para comprobarlo nuevamente por si se me fue la pinza con los valores y lo anoto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2021)

Pues está claro, las conexiones de A1 y A2 van a la línea de entrada (intercalando el condensador) y gate es comandado por la placa de control a través de R2.

Triac mal o algo en el motor, como una derivación, cable pelado o lo que sea..
Puedes sacar el triac y ver si el motor se para, si es así cambia el triac.


----------



## Druchi (Jul 17, 2021)

He sacado el triac. Valores:
- A1 (+) y G (-) da 365 mAmp
- A1 (+) y A2 (-) nada
Invirtiendo la polaridad lo mismo.

Voy a buscar cables pelados pero no creo que los haya. Probaré también la placa sin el triac a ver que pasa.

Edit: Sin el triac no funciona el ventilador


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2021)

Druchi dijo:


> Edit: Sin el triac no funciona el ventilador


Blanco y en botella.. 
Cambia el triac.


----------



## Druchi (Jul 17, 2021)

Vale, lo cambiaré el lunes y ya contaré que tal, a ver si fuese eso.
Volveré..


----------



## Arcangel (Jul 17, 2021)

Ha pasado que el triac mide bien y cuando lo conectas hace cualquiera como también diodos, el triac lo maneja el micro resistencia de por medio aunque esta me parece chica.


----------



## Druchi (Jul 20, 2021)

Bueno, pues, efectivamente, era el triac. Lo he cambiado y ya no se queda el motor girando cuando lo apago. Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------

